# SWR video from 1st person



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

Good video. Quick question for the group. Not being judgemental in the least but the responder made a point that he didn't want to attach the line to the boat and pull upstream. Why? Seems to me that that would be the easiest and safest way to counter the water force and unpin the boat/person. Thoughts?


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Good work, you stayed calm and did what needed done.
Well done !


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

Having worked with a lot of pinned boats, my opinion is with the force of the water on the boat ( if the kayak turned the wrong way bottom to the current) it would have been difficult if not impossible to get the boat and boater loose. Notice the rescue gentleman worked the lady and boat out of the pin and was able to get the lady to help position the boat up right with the kayak right side up thus easing the force. 

Excellent rescue and all went well. Good communication with the victim and assistant rescue folks as well.


----------

